# Dirt



## matthewsx (Oct 19, 2019)

Just in case your machines are a little too clean.












						2 buckets of dirt
					

Dirt from a garden. Come get 'em.



					nmi.craigslist.org


----------



## PHPaul (Oct 19, 2019)

Dang.  I'm sitting on a fortune!


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 19, 2019)

Hey, it's free....


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 19, 2019)

Sometimes I just don't get people


----------



## jwmay (Oct 19, 2019)

Ive searches for dirt before, but on the order of tens of tons. Two buckets, not quite enough.


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 19, 2019)

The buckets would cost you $5 each at the local DIY.


----------



## ELHEAD (Oct 19, 2019)

May be used kitty litter. Caveat emptor!


----------



## darkzero (Oct 19, 2019)

At least it's free. Some people have too much time on their hands, I wouldn't have even thought to post to give it away.

I've posted this before but this is my favorite dirt for sale ad on CL (expired now).


----------

